
Digital microwaves show an example of good UI doing what you wanted - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/tech/MicrowaveGoodUIBehavior
======
newsbinator
Probably the greatest UX innovation in microwaves I've noticed is the "start
now for 30 seconds and keep adding 30 seconds every time I press this" button.

Want 90 seconds? Press the button 3 times.

Want 5.5 minutes? Keep pressing the button until the display says you're
there.

That way there's no confusion about what 120 means. For one thing, the
difference between 20 seconds and 30 seconds is negligible, so might as well
only work in half-minute increments in the first place.

------
yummypaint
The very newest microwaves try to get you to install an app that phones home
everything you cook in exchange for being able to scan a barcode to set the
time and "hands free control."

